# Is anyone here over 18 and never kissed/touched a member of the opposite sex?



## 91brett (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wondering......


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was 22 when I had my first kiss. Don't worry about it, just work on yourself and overcoming your fears and other anxiety related issues and as you grow confidence in yourself others will feed off it, trust me.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

*raises hand* never kissed here!


----------



## 91brett (Feb 1, 2010)

YAY! im not alone! I feel better..


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll get there soon...


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

The majority of guys have never kissed here and I'd wager a fair amount of women haven't kissed either.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

*raises hand*


----------



## moire (Dec 19, 2009)

yup. i'm 22. working on it ...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Me


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Me. Except for in a play, but I don't count that.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Good evening.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I was in this boat between the ages of 18 and 21 but then some fluky **** happened and I suddenly wasn't in it anymore.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

*Joins club*

Though technically I have kissed guys on the check to say hello (I grew up in El Salvador, men and women greet that way).


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm 22 and still haven't


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just look around the board and you'll have your answer. The vast majority of the members haven't. I myself am 33 and have never even attempted to get a date, let alone done anything physical.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't have a real kiss until I was 25...


----------



## MPS (Oct 27, 2005)

Girlfriends, kisses, etc, etc between the ages 12 and 16. Nothing since '97. I guess I'm kind of lucky that even though it's been over a decade since I've touched a member of the opposite sex, at least I've experienced some form of affection. 

Still a virgin, though.


----------



## AidanPryde (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, 24 here and still nothing has happened between me and a girl.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I turn 19 this month so I guess I can answer. :b

But.. no, I've never kissed anyone. I did hug a guy before, though. I don't think I'll be getting a relationship for awhile. Even if someone did like me, I'd be way too scared to interact back. I'd probably run away from them. So, I'm pretty much doomed.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

present


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Almost 29, Virgin.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

When I think of what I haven't experienced before with a woman, I'm kind of glad now (I'm mid 20s male), because then it makes it more special when falling in love with someone. So I wouldn't feel bad for not kissing anyone yet. When you meet the right person, it'll be one extra thing that's special in only sharing it with them, rather than with 100 people before you met them, you know?


----------



## MinisterPumpkin (Dec 7, 2009)

ghosts_of_never said:


> When I think of what I haven't experienced before with a woman, I'm kind of glad now (I'm mid 20s male), because then it makes it more special when falling in love with someone. So I wouldn't feel bad for not kissing anyone yet. When you meet the right person, it'll be one extra thing that's special in only sharing it with them, rather than with 100 people before you met them, you know?


Yep, I also like to think about that benefit of not having been intimate with a girl yet. I've only hugged, not kissed.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

gonna be 21 and havent done anything with a guy. never even had a date or even a male friend before


----------



## ninjew (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd never been kissed until a few days after my 22nd birthday; I went on my first date (as in my first date ever) with a girl I'd talked with some online. I was insanely nervous, but she was really understanding about it. After I calmed down a bit we smoked some weed, went back to her dorm room, and chatted some. I was still nervous, and she asked if I was a virgin, and I ended up telling her I'd never been kissed. She asked if I wanted to kiss her, worrying that I might regret it being with someone I'd only known for a few hours. I said that I did, and I had my first kiss.* And then, a few seconds later, my first time holding hands. And then a minute or two seconds later, I started listening to The Wall for the first time. And then, a few seconds after that, I had my first make out session. And then, not so long after that, a couple of other big firsts...  In retrospect, we probably took things waaaay too fast, but I have no regrets.


(To be honest it felt really weird and unpleasant at first--maybe in part because I was really stoned?--but the whole thing grows on you pretty quickly.)


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I got my first french kiss at a young age (hell, I don't quite remember, 10 maybe). It was from another girl. It was the most unexpected experience that I have ever had. Right under the table at aftercare...

Then I got my first kiss from a guy years later. I hated it. He kept shoving his tongue down my throat, and I think he was gay. Worst experience ever.

But now I'm in a relationship. Today is our three-month anniversary. Whoop-de-doo!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

DitzyDreamer said:


> But now I'm in a relationship. Today is our three-month anniversary. Whoop-de-doo!


Congrats!!! :yay

I've made out with a few girls before, but the last time was Halloween '06. I don't think I've even shook a girls hand since then. Still a virgin here, too. Damn it. >_<


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I haven't kissed a girl since grade 7/8, don't know if that still counts because of how young I was.


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

do i win the oldest prize? i had a date in the second grade, does that count? i asked a girl out in 10th grade, but she said no

thank you for this thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd have to find an available lady....around my age :fall.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still a virgin and I'm turning 19 this year. It doesn't bother me, I'm taking my time.


----------



## FlickeringHope (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm 22 and nothing has happened yet. I feel awkward even giving someone I barely know a hug.

And I've only had one real guy friend in real life. So, no boyfriends.

I think some boy kissed me in preschool, but that doesn't count really.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I was 17 when I had my first kiss, that relationship didn't last long as she cheated on me right before prom. Since then I kissed another girl who used to be my best friend, but it never ended up going anywhere. I'm going to turn 22 soon enough and I'm still a virgin, but I don't really care, it'll happen when it happens and I'd rather it be with someone special.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Can I join the club? I've only had a quick parting peck on the lips from my ex-LDGF before she went after another guy. Other than that, all contact with the opposite sex has been platonic.:blush


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I was 22 and rounded all the bases in one night. Not with some random person or anything, I knew her for about a year before. But she used me, so it wasn't really a good thing. I haven't done anything since. Talking to someone amazing these days though.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll probably end up this way. Ah well, at least I'm not looking for my baby daddy.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

at this point if i could just get a hug or something id be happy lmao


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

im 24 and ive never touched a mammary gland


----------



## unixme (Jan 3, 2010)

im 26,

never make a dating at all, even touch...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I was 25 the first time I had sex and kissed a female.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Ugh...

29...

Never kissed a member of the *opposite* sex... Kissed a guy when I was really young. That was enough to know I'm NOT gay. Far as I can tell.

Ugh mate I really need to stay away from threads like this. 

Don't give up hope though folks. Always the chance it'll happen one day, right? Lol. Ah s0d it, I only have myself to blame for clicking on this. 

LAME.

:rain


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Just turned 28 and nothing. It's pretty crushing as plenty of hot chicks have shown interest when I've been dragged out. I just freeze up and can't talk to them. I've apparently got the looks and style, just not the personality to back it up 

I think I'm going to have to just get a prostitute soon for complete exposure therapy. It might just help me relax a little, as I won't still feel like a 14 year old boy in a mans body.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm 27, and I've never kissed, had sex, or had a girlfriend.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> Just turned 28 and nothing. It's pretty crushing as plenty of hot chicks have shown interest when I've been dragged out. I just freeze up and can't talk to them. I've apparently got the looks and style, just not the personality to back it up
> 
> I think I'm going to have to just get a prostitute soon for complete exposure therapy. It might just help me relax a little, as I won't still feel like a 14 year old boy in a mans body.


Mate, I woke up today on the wrong side of the bed, I'm like a bear with a sore head right now, really. Grrr! So I'm just gonna get this out in the open - I'm gonna sound like the biggest hypocrite in the history of this site but I am actually considering the same thing as you're talking about there. Yup, I'm admitting to that now. I know I've moralised about it a fair deal on here, but s0d it really.

Course, not right now. I haven't completely given up hope yet. I agree with the poster who said you have to be 'proactive', and I'm trying to be with internet dating, but I just can't approach women in real life. NEVER gonna happen, fact.

But when I'm 39 and I'm about to turn into that Steve Carroll character from that grotty little 'comedy' film then yeah. Paying for it. Fact. I don't care. Folks can tell me I'm a disgusting sinner if they want, hell go ahead and knock yourselves out.

14 year old in a man's body. Nail, head. That is so what it's like. Ugh why did I come back on this thread? I'm a sucker for punishment I really am. Misery.

:cry

And donating sperm. Anyone else who's male had this idea? Ugh... At least I'll be vaguely aware that I have children. Somewhere. Raining outside today. Always raining.

:rain

Bitter. Raging. Hate world, revenge soon. :sus

The thing that hurts is that women have taken an interest in me. All my life. Just, like yourself - NOTHING. What a crock. Ah why me ffs, there's men out there who beat and abuse and cheat on their wives and SOs and here I am, stuck in my flat griping about this humiliating BS on an internet forum. What a load. FFS. :roll


----------



## cfkingfish (Dec 5, 2004)

I might be the last person that needs to post on here, but there was a time a while back where I never felt I would kiss a woman, or anything further. For those who are nervous/freeze up, believe me, I have been there. Relationships and physical intimacy that go along with them are like riding a bike. Once you get used to it the first time, you will never forget. You will take corners better, know when to shift up and down, etc. :boogie I am 28, and honestly wish I had been with less women than I have.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm 22 and still nothing has happened.


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

ninjew said:


> I'd never been kissed until a few days after my 22nd birthday; I went on my first date (as in my first date ever) with a girl I'd talked with some online. I was insanely nervous, but she was really understanding about it. After I calmed down a bit we smoked some weed, went back to her dorm room, and chatted some. I was still nervous, and she asked if I was a virgin, and I ended up telling her I'd never been kissed. She asked if I wanted to kiss her, worrying that I might regret it being with someone I'd only known for a few hours. I said that I did, and I had my first kiss.* And then, a few seconds later, my first time holding hands. And then a minute or two seconds later, I started listening to The Wall for the first time. And then, a few seconds after that, I had my first make out session. And then, not so long after that, a couple of other big firsts...  In retrospect, we probably took things waaaay too fast, but I have no regrets.
> 
> (To be honest it felt really weird and unpleasant at first--maybe in part because I was really stoned?--but the whole thing grows on you pretty quickly.)


That sounds like an amazing date! She must be a cool girl. Do you still keep in touch?



CrashMedicate said:


> It won't happen if you're not proactive in making it happen.


I definitely agree with this. Though the definition of "proactive" doesn't necessarily mean going out to parties and such. It might as well be as simple as going to the grocery store; you never know when you might meet someone special.

But if you don't consciously push yourself out of your comfort zone occasionally, you really limit your chances.

For the record, I had my first kiss a month before turning 23, and a series of firsts in the following months.  I had a major chance with a girl that was actually interested in me (to my complete disbelief) when I was 18, but I blew it big time. I guess I wasn't ready for all the stuff she had in mind. 

To everyone else in the club, I wouldn't worry _too much_ about it. Your time will come, but make sure you challenge yourself from time to time. You just might be surprised of the results... That's the way it happened for me, at least.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

ninjew said:


> I'd never been kissed until a few days after my 22nd birthday; I went on my first date (as in my first date ever) with a girl I'd talked with some online. I was insanely nervous, but she was really understanding about it. After I calmed down a bit we smoked some weed, went back to her dorm room, and chatted some. I was still nervous, and she asked if I was a virgin, and I ended up telling her I'd never been kissed. She asked if I wanted to kiss her, worrying that I might regret it being with someone I'd only known for a few hours. I said that I did, and I had my first kiss.* And then, a few seconds later, my first time holding hands. And then a minute or two seconds later, I started listening to The Wall for the first time. And then, a few seconds after that, I had my first make out session. And then, not so long after that, a couple of other big firsts...  In retrospect, we probably took things waaaay too fast, but I have no regrets.
> 
> (To be honest it felt really weird and unpleasant at first--maybe in part because I was really stoned?--but *the whole thing grows on you pretty quickly*.)


That's a great story, glad to hear. Though I can't tell if the bolded part is a pun or not hehe.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, add me to the list. I expect to die this way. I've accepted it for the most part.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I was 29 before I kissed or did anything of a romantic sort.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

nope, nothing.
22 years and 5 months in to life.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm 23 and I'm sure if ever even started a conversation with a girl. Come to think of it I may never even have started a conversation with a man either, but you get the point. The funny thing is that although I can't pursue any kind of romantic relationships, I'm more a ease dealing with women than men. Maybe it's growing up surrounded by sisters and my mother, but outside my few real friends who were males the acquaintances I had any kind of relationship or fun with were girls.
I suppose that would make me a prime candidate for the friend zone. I have to tell myself that otherwise it gets too depressing.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

I had opportunities but my anxiety got in the way.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive been kissed but never kissed a girl.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

You won't believe this, but I've touched a girl recently... I'm not lying...
She works in the store, on the cash register, she was giving me my change, and she accidentally touched my hand with hers... yay! :clap :boogie


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I once headbutted a girl in the face with my own face by accident.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I accidentally touched my boss's butt once. Lucky for me she had a very nice butt and the courtesy to not claim sexual harassment.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

ive never even touched a woman in a 'sexual' way


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

oh thank god im not alone!


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

knuckles17 said:


> oh thank god im not alone!


maybe we can experice together :spam sorry bad joke unless :stuhug:heart:shock:rub:kissfall


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

gandalfthegrey said:


> maybe we can experice together :spam sorry bad joke unless :stuhug:heart:shock:rub:kissfall


lol okay


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

This is probably the most painful aspect of my anxieties. I just want to feel the warmth of contact from the opposite sex who isn't a family member. 

****, I'll be 26 next month. :rain


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i think the time will come for everyone


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*exits cave*

*raises hand*

*goes back to cave*

Reminders of this fact, like other people doing these sorts of things, are not adding anything positive either. In fact it usually makes me want to leave the area immediately, as does any talk about the stuff.



knuckles17 said:


> i think the time will come for everyone


Meh...
I suppose knuckles I suppose, maybe eventually, but I don't have much hope.

Maybe when I'm like 65. :sus


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm 24 and I've never even held a girls hand or been on a date. I worry my inexperience will be off putting to women.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never had any meaningful intimacy with the opposite sex. 

For my one and only kiss I was drunk and he was a major player/douche. Not a good combination. I wish it never happened. I rather have never kissed anyone than feel used. I feel sick thinking about it so I'm going to stop.

But yeah. I am extremely inexperienced when it comes down to this stuff.


----------



## kman1988 (Feb 25, 2010)

22 and I've never gone beyond a hug.


----------



## Phoenixker (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 19 and I haven't even touched a guy except that one time I went to a high school dance and danced with a guy. But that was forced someone asked this guy to dance with me. But I've never went to another school dance after that though lol


----------



## gardenflower (Feb 14, 2010)

im 19 and i never had anything at all.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

only when drunk, and i don't think that counts. i'm 21


----------



## looktothelight (Jan 16, 2010)

I have. I have been battered and used, and currently my body feels exploited and mutilated.
I'd rather have never even kissed. I wish I could take everything back.
It's so much worse to have a passionate encounter then everything falling apart immediately afterward...
The pain is very strong and long lasting.


----------



## looktothelight (Jan 16, 2010)

Tiffx said:


> I've never had any meaningful intimacy with the opposite sex.
> 
> For my one and only kiss I was drunk and he was a major player/douche. Not a good combination. I wish it never happened. I rather have never kissed anyone than feel used. I feel sick thinking about it so I'm going to stop.
> 
> But yeah. I am extremely inexperienced when it comes down to this stuff.


Oh goodness, girl I feel your pain. Same here, I would rather have not even experienced it at all. Good thing you didn't take the situation farther than just a kiss..I'm proud, ha.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm 21 and I'm a virgin, never been kissed or in a relationship.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I've kissed someone twice, but it didn't feel like it meant anything at all. I haven't done anything else.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

24 and no action whatsoever. Nothing. I haven't even hugged a girl without it feeling weird. But I don't worry about it. There was a time when I'd get pretty depressed about it but now I'm just "f*ckit". I'm a goddamned zen monk. No, but seriously, I'm pretty happy as it is. If some girl suddenly wants to hang out with me...then, I guess, fine, whatever, but it's not something I have the slightest interest in pursuing.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Nothing for me at all.

It's the summer that gets me, when all the really nice girls wear dresses and you watch them walk by knowing that you'll never know them.
Or the really nice girl in a dress walks towards you and the closer she gets you think, "hang on, she's coming closer" and you feel nervous as she gets really close - and then your face drops as she walks past you to her boyfriend behind you.
:roll


----------



## breakeven (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes when I was younger.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Monroee said:


> I turn 19 this month so I guess I can answer. :b
> 
> But.. no, I've never kissed anyone. I did hug a guy before, though. I don't think I'll be getting a relationship for awhile. *Even if someone did like me, I'd be way too scared to interact back. I'd probably run away from them. So, I'm* *pretty much doomed.*


This. :blank


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

25 and nothing. Never had a girlfriend, never been on a date, had sex, or been kissed. Hell, I can only think of two instances where a girl has even hugged me. One was a random stranger who was probably doing it on a dare or something, and another because she though I looked like the lead singer from weezer. The closest I've ever come to showing my interest in a girl happened all the way back when I was 15 and ended horribly. I tried too hard, made a fool of myself, and needless to say I didn't "get the girl". In all honesty, I don't think a single girl I've come across in my entire life has had a crush or interest in me. Even if the impossible does happen, and a member of the opposite sex does show interest in me, I'll have no experience what so ever and or try too hard( just like last time) and make a fool of myself. I'm probably better off not trying and just accepting there's no one out there for me.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

20, going to be 21 soon. Never been kissed, never been on a date, never even been asked out. Not by a person of any gender. Well there was this guy in high school who liked me, but that was complicated. /sighs.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never kissed a girl or hugged or anything.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Just go get insanly drunk and hug people.. Don't let anyone stop you! HUGS EVERYWHERE! say you love the world and everyone around you and don't care about anything...

Then you will eventually get a little kiss... and if you're lucky you'll get someone to kiss at for about 2 hours.. 

I remember I was drinking some shots from a bottle (which doesn't really make it to shots) but I was just insane drunk running around having fun then a bored girl came over and asked what we were doing as the other people went inside and I said: "I dunno we're ****ing around or something... having fun" then I took her around my arm.. walk a little away from the party. Hold her close with a hug and layed us both down on the grass if she was hugging me tight back.. I dunno if the throw down on the grass felt like and accident.. But aparently I was on top of her and...... Yea... You guessed the rest.. we kissed for a wile.. It was alright.. Fun I guess..


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Icy Tulips said:


> 20, going to be 21 soon. Never been kissed, never been on a date, never even been asked out. Not by a person of any gender. Well there was this guy in high school who liked me, but that was complicated. /sighs.


Date please?.. Can I take you out O_O you look great... I mean.. You look cute... I mean.. I... nothing >.<


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

Znuffle said:


> Date please?.. Can I take you out O_O you look great... I mean.. You look cute... I mean.. I... nothing >.<


If I lived in Denmark, then I'd probably take you up on that offer... But I'd most likely be no fun anyway. With my anxiety and all, it takes me a long time to really open up. Longer than people are willing to stay.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Icy Tulips said:


> If I lived in Denmark, then I'd probably take you up on that offer... But I'd most likely be no fun anyway. With my anxiety and all, it takes me a long time to really open up. Longer than people are willing to stay.


Nouu Don't say that :kiss I'm sure you're a great person to be around. It's not like we have to talk like every second that passes by  I bet if we just held hands and got used to it we'd be more comfortable around each other.

About the whole we're to far away from each other thing.. Yea  thats a bummer.. But I wouldn't mind having a great talk with you anyway


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

27 and no experience with intimacy. Too bad I can't pull off the 'cute shy guy' thing, since I look more like white Genghis Khan or something. I don't beat myself up over being inexperienced though. I could have been to a prostitute from like age 14 where I grew up. With that in mind, it's probably more of an accomplishment to have avoided it for so long, lol. I'd like a relationship but intimacy barely qualifies as icing on the cake for me, it's never been a priority. I have no problem with being touched, I'm just mostly indifferent to it.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am a 27 year old male who has never kissed nor touched a member of the opposite sex (unless you count something like a handshake or something).

In addition to that, never asked a girl out, never went on a date, etc. I have literally no experience with girls at all. :no:afr

The ONLY thing I can attract now to me is just plain pity, which I do not want. 

Sigh.


----------



## Icy Tulips (Jul 28, 2014)

Znuffle said:


> Nouu Don't say that :kiss I'm sure you're a great person to be around. It's not like we have to talk like every second that passes by  I bet if we just held hands and got used to it we'd be more comfortable around each other.
> 
> About the whole we're to far away from each other thing.. Yea  thats a bummer.. But I wouldn't mind having a great talk with you anyway


Aww. Thanks.  I don't seem very lucky where I live. Everybody just talks talks talks. So if you aren't the talkative type, you get left out. It's not a good place for people like me. Or so it seems. But I'm glad to have found this forum where I can meet others in a similar situation!


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems like the majority of dudes on here haven't done any of that. Well, don't know if they're the majority, but they sure are the damned loudest.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

I'm turning 20 on Saturday and never kissed anyone.


----------



## nithiya (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm 24 and never kissed any male


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

you guys should do the whole "free hugs" thing at least. I did it with a friend once before a fireworks years ago, awkward but fun, plus the girlies were all drunk and happy about it.


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

Nuh-uh. But its mostly because I felt like the guys around me weren't on my level.
I don't mean to sound like a stuck up *****, but the guys I hung out with were considered 'hang loose' buddies. A group you hung around because your girlfriends had relations with 'em.
Lots of dudes consider me a dike, so I got to hear all the juicy details and expressed thoughts from the minds of horny boys talking smack and breasts.

It use to make me hate guys, but when I actually stopped being a judgmental and stereotyping brat, I realized it was just those guys. Not every guy is the same. And, sticking to that belief, I feel I'll one day find the right one and reward his awesomeness with my first kiss.
Among other things. >w>
Patience is key. I don't regret waiting.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've at least hugged 2 different women once, but not romantically. One was a good friend I only saw a few times due to her moving, and the other she did more for sympathy.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

SadSack1987 said:


> 27 and no experience with intimacy. Too bad I can't pull off the 'cute shy guy' thing, since I look more like white Genghis Khan or something.


LOL
Women can''t put 'cute guy' and 'shy' in the same sentence.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Girl asked if I wanted to come over, but I said I wanted to watch One Piece. :lol


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> LOL
> Women can''t put 'cute guy' and 'shy' in the same sentence.


Well, I think there are different uses for the word 'cute' in this context. I was thinking in the sense of 'adorable'.


----------



## skittyonsocks (Jul 23, 2014)

*cries*


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My first kiss was when I was 18. I was the last one from my siblings who got their first kiss. My oldest sister: I guess when she was 15. My second older brother: 14. My third older brother: 17 and then there's me..first kiss at 18. No pressure there.


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

Honestly if you guys want to just makeout or wtv just go to a trashy club or rave and get drunk. Doesn't feel good at all, better to find someone you love


----------



## GilMon (Aug 4, 2014)

I already kissed a girl


----------



## novar (Aug 5, 2014)

don't worry i am 16 teen and have never kiss a girl
:um


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Dude are you kidding? We're probably a majority at this site.


----------

